# Really Bad Constipation - Need Advice



## kimmiek915

Hello all! So, my Minky was extremely constipated all day yesterday. She was looking extremely uncomfortable, just pacing around and constantly asking me to hold her. She was restless all night long, and she finally did go number 2 I believe (not positive as I have another chi), but I'm still a bit worried. I gave her some fiber medicine, the powder kind last night, and that seems to have done the trick. I also gave her some flaxseed this morning. I did change her diet recently to alot of boiled chicken. I guess that was too much protein all at once and not enough fiber? Have any of you guys experienced severe constipation with your babies? Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## carrera

Once in a while carrera will get hard stool, a couple of times when she is trying to go she will come wimpering to us in distress, i usually hold her in position while she tries to get it out. We give her wet food when this happens to loosen up her stool. Also try wiping her lower stomach and butt with a warm wash cloth, this may help as well. 

Possibly try giving your little one some apple juice, possibly by just putting the apple bits in a blender to get it into a juicy consistency, or give her some bites of apple---not sure if this will work for chis but this is what you do for newborn babies.


----------



## kimmiek915

Thank you so much for that great advice! I think any kind of fiber will help, so I'll definitely try the apples and I'll give the warm washcloth a try as well. Thanks again!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom

Give her a teaspoon of canned pumkin (not pumkin pie mix) or small amounts of prunes. They help relieve constipation. My girls love small amounts of prunes as treats.

Try giving her a teaspoon of plain, unsweetened yogurt that contains live probiotics (active culture). This will soothe her stomach.


----------



## Brodysmom

Today Brody had a normal, firm poop but kept turning around afterward and was acting really distressed. I picked him up and he had a little bit of stool there so I grabbed some toilet paper to wipe him and out came a string like 3 inches long! Ewwww!! It must have been off a toy or something. I can't imagine where that came from!!! That could have maybe hurt him internally??? Perforated an intestine or something?! I couldn't believe it! I hope that never happens again. It was unexpected and gross!!!


----------



## pigeonsheep

lol my guy has a habit of trying to chew on my hair...or they pick up loose hair on the ground. i try to vacuum up all the hair that the naked eye could see on the ground but it's too hard to get every bit. atleast the hair comes out when they poop! LOL


----------



## Quinn

Yeah there was a thread about our pups eating hair not too long ago. Seems a very common thing for chis to eat up our hair and poo it out. Phoebe doesn't do it as much anymore, but I used to be pulling hairs out for her VERY frequently. And yes, its gross!

Canned pumpkin puree (not for pies) is great for regulating bowl movements, for both stools that are too hard AND to soft if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## kimmiek915

Thank you for your great advice Bella and Lina's mom and Quinn! I'm going to try prune juice tonight, just a little bit since she won't eat prunes. I'll also try the plain yogurt as well. I was thinking about the pumpkin too this morning, but I initially thought it was just for diarrhea, so I passed on that, but thank you for letting me know about that. I appreciate it!


----------



## kimmiek915

And I'd have to concur on the comments about the hair/string from toys. I've had that happen to Minky before and had to pull it out with toilet paper...yuck!


----------

